# Cooking Venison



## 046 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought I'd share how I cook Venison at home... 

here's a pic of Venison fillets simmering in butter and garlic with baby sweet peppers. Venison is a back strap from a young deer, so very tender.

how you process Venison decides what flavor ... wild and gamy or more like beef. 
more on that later..


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 4, 2008)

046 said:


> Thought I'd share how I cook Venison at home...
> 
> here's a pic of Venison fillets simmering in butter and garlic with baby sweet peppers. Venison is a back strap from a young deer, so very tender.
> 
> ...



You have my mouth watering.

And btw, if I wanted beef, I would go to the store...Wild is good, gamey is my mistake.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2008)

Please continue...


----------



## ms310 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Put 3 in the*

Freezer myself this year and still have another 3 weeks to go! Had venison chili tonight. Wife says she is not going to buy any beef until the venison is gone, that is fine with me, its better for you and don't taste much diff.
One pointer a Jamaican friend of mine gave me two years ago that has helped allot was to put a cap full of white vinegar in your marinate it will take way the gamy taste.


----------



## yooper (Dec 4, 2008)

With the smoke pole season starting up our family is hoping to fill at least another tag. no doe tags here.....not sure if the DNR is saving them for the wolves to eat. but at least a couple deer dayley are being hit by cars in my county, hell we probably don't have much more than a pop. of much more than 7000 people in ontonagon co. doesn't make much sense to me. by area we are much bigger than Wayne co. might just pop a couple to save a car.:jawdrop: marinated 8 pounds last week for jerky and made it Monday, damm kids gobbled it up already! with all the lay offs in the U.P. might havta pop more than a couple! times are looking tough!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 8, 2008)

046 said:


> Thought I'd share how I cook Venison at home...
> 
> here's a pic of Venison fillets simmering in butter and garlic with baby sweet peppers. Venison is a back strap from a young deer, so very tender.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, How about a recipe. That looks delicious.


----------



## 046 (Dec 8, 2008)

here's a few pic's to get started with raw venison prep... This is a prime back strap from a young deer. 

it's really important to spend time to prep venison before cooking. 

deer was probably field dressed, then dragged to your truck, tagged. then hung at home for butchering. venison can get a bit dirty from all that... carefully wash off all the bits of leaves, etc before cooking. 

then carefully cut into fillets... we are pan frying in butter... so not too thick.


----------



## yooper (Dec 9, 2008)

heres a pointer trim all that "white" $hit off there and it will be much better! trim all that crap from your meat...will make it so much more tender


----------



## timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Got to agree, it's worth the time to get as much of that silver skin off as possible.

WOW that venison is light colored. what we get here will be darker colored than beef.

Just had a pot of back staps cut into rounds, 15 min in pressure cooker with stewed tomatoes, onions and peppers. Spiced with black pepper and a spoon full of curry powder.


----------



## 046 (Dec 10, 2008)

with young deer, which makes the best eating... getting the silver membrane off makes little difference in tenderness. 

here's the next installment.. steps in pic's should be self explanatory


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, i got a backstrap just waitin to get cooked like that. i will try it next week, Got a bad cold right now and couldn't taste nothing.


----------



## deeker (Dec 12, 2008)

Great pics, did you remove the silver-skin??? I like to partially freeze the meat to remove it with a fillet knife, and slice it. I put the s skin down and use the knife just between the s skin and meat...and push away from me.

Looks great!!!


----------



## 046 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks.. didn't even try to remove the silver skin.... didn't seem to make any difference in tenderness on back straps. which is the only cut I've tried pan frying as fillets. 

when butchering the deer..... avoid exposing bone marrow to meat and extra cutting away fats will make a difference in how gamy/wild your venison will taste. 

How long you hang/age your deer will also make a difference. if you don't have the space and/or temps are not cold enough (moldy deer). a good way to season venison is to cut up into quarters and/or larger chunks. then place venison into well insulated chests with lots of ice. Some of the better Thermos insulated chest will keep meats cold for days without reloading ice. 

time spent prepping venison before cooking will pay dividends. 

note this is how I prep deer by butchering the venison. your mileage may veri.... some prefer to take to a butcher to processing. to me it's all part of harvesting deer. 

here's the final pic's in this series ... should be self explanatory.


----------

